# SA:1/5 Somerton The snapps are growing



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

At about 10 am I rang OldDood to see how successful his early start had been. Knowing that I was to join him for an evening session...the news was good.
Snapper runs here there and everywhere apparently. As you'd imagine, I was looking forward to getting onto the water.
Whilst offloading my kayak on the beach, Mark had been patiently waiting for me on the shore.
Solatree turned up shortly after(2.30pm) and a still keen OldDood was raring to get back out there.
All anchored with burley trails, we felt that all was set for success, just a matter of waiting really.
Pete ... a new member on the forum chimed in an hour or so later and set up alongside.

A few smaller fish like tommies were being taken, primarily to be used as bait.
I managed a baby rugger... my first from the yak.








Solatree's rod then buckled and gave him more of the joy he was getting here last week. A good keeper it seemed.. but we'll never know. I think it should be you that explains that one Andrew ;-) 
Then Pete was on in a very good way also.
















Having been the one along with me that had been persevering with this spot for so many visits, OldDood's time had finally come. 
His rod not only buckled but he had a 10 minute wrestle with a fish that was threatening to strip his reel as well.
















A truly deserving fisho... especially as he'd been fishing most of the day.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Yeah - well dunn(!) Mark 

Great fish !

And great pics Drew - love the one of Pete in silhoutte.



Drewboy said:


> Solatree's rod then buckled and gave him more of the joy he was getting here last week. A good keeper it seemed.. but we'll never know. I think it should be you that explains that one Andrew ;-)


I believe in catch and release .... even when I don't mean to 
Having dropped the legal snapper while trying to measure it (probably around 40cm like Pete's) - the best I could do was some nice sized tommies.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome stuff boys. It seems that our Snapper fishery has recovered a little as this sort of stuff was unheard of a few years ago. Nice to get a bit of the stuff the eastern states get! Next we'll be getting Spaniards!

Well done Dunny. Well deserved it sounds (I've never known anyone who puts in so many hours as you!). Was that the biggest fish landed from the yak? What did it weigh and measure??

Damien


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

great post guys  
not only some nice snapper but those photos are magic 8) 
thanks for sharing
cheers gummyshark/ norm ;-)


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I will let the photos do the talking for a change.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

A great snapper and a cat .Got to be happy with that. Plenty of cats here .It's the big snapper I struggle to find.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

It was a beautiful evening - as well as the snapper and tommies, there were gar and trevally.

Here's the crew, Pete, OldDood and Drewboy, lined up as the sun sets.








And Pete attached to something that ended up running him around a bit of reef.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice to read you blokes are finding good fish down there in SA.


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

nice work  
perfect size snap and great photos  
ps what system do you use for downloading/reproducing photos if you dont mind me asking..cheers aaron


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Great report fellas.
Nice catch olddood, you blokes make me jelous with a fisherie that produces like that.
Man that catfish looks a strange critter nothing like the ones we catch in the Murray :lol: :lol: .
Great pics as well Drew wish i could get capsions like that.
Cheers
Kym.


----------



## NoelMc (Feb 6, 2010)

OK Pete, u can officially be a member now.
Amazing fishing! 
I will have to do a dive down there & see wot the bottom is like.
Cheers, Noel..


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Great read and great fish!

God you people make me envious. :twisted: I am the only one here in Esperance that goes out. I would love to go out with a few others.

Once again, great report. ;-)


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

azzaroo said:


> nice work
> perfect size snap and great photos
> ps what system do you use for downloading/reproducing photos if you dont mind me asking..cheers aaron


Hi azzaroo,
I am assuming you mean Drews photos.
Drew has made his living as a photographer for quite a few years  . I have seen him in action editing photos. He has really serious and expensive photo editing software.
If he does know how us mere mortals can post pictures the same size and reolution as his, I would also like to know, as long as I do not have to shell out large quntities of cash of course.


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi guys
Were you out there again last night? (Sunday 2nd). 
Saw 4 yaks anchored up in that spot, if so did you have any luck?

W*


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Great report Drewboy. The second pic is a ripper and congratulations on a great fish OldDood


----------



## baldy2004 (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations again Mark! The look on your face says it all!!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

wapstar said:


> Hi guys
> Were you out there again last night? (Sunday 2nd).
> Saw 4 yaks anchored up in that spot, if so did you have any luck?
> 
> W*


Sure was. Was a bit rough, got wiped out on entry (Smashed face into Kayak!) and very nearly wiped out on exit. I had no success, I was a bit shaken by the smack in the face. The other guys caught the odd undersize rugger, a few tommies and the odd wrass.
Common sense prevailed and abondened the trip just on dark.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

OldDood said:


> wapstar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


I was down there at dusk and saw the yaks and a boat in the same area - it was quite choppy and with the tide in I thought there might have been some carnage coming back to the beach. I've got a 'lump' in that area that has produced several nice reds when I had my boat, but no success from the yak. Looks like I'll have to start trying again.... :lol: Good to see quality fish off metro Adelaide


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

azzaroo said:


> nice work
> perfect size snap and great photos
> ps what system do you use for downloading/reproducing photos if you dont mind me asking..cheers aaron





azzaroo said:


> nice work
> perfect size snap and great photos
> ps what system do you use for downloading/reproducing photos if you dont mind me asking..cheers aaron


A little more trouble than the standard method of inserting photographs Azzaroo.
But worth it.
Step one. Join a photo uploading service for free in this case "Photobucket".
Some how make your pic about 800pixels wide through one of many software packages and save the file off as a hi-compression jpegs.(Level 7 for me).
Then in Photobucket upload the image. The upload button is at the top and obvious to use. They will take about 10 seconds each.
The image will show itself... click on the pic and it will take you to a new page where you can copy the file name(URL) in the window called "direct link"
Come back to your post and look for the "img" prompt above your window.
Click on that and you will see a new spot within the window to paste the "url"(between the brackets).
Go to the AKFF preview button and check it out.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Fantastic fish there.
I've put in more than a couple of hours around where you were and have never got a result anything like yours.
Well done. Top stuff.
Cheers!


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

And the May photo competition is now open...


----------

